# Adjusting Mythos Grind



## moultram (Jan 18, 2017)

I've just bought a used Eureka Mythos off a forum member. So far so good (very good) with the results.

I would like some advice on adjusting the grind. I've read on the forum that in general you should adjust the grind on a grinder whilst the grinder is running, however, I have watched this video of the Climpson & Sons head of training,





 and noticed that he doesn't run the grinder when he adjusts the grind, and I couldn't see mention of it in the manual.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm guessing as with any on demand grinder you can open the grind whilst not running, but tightening it could cause problems in stalling it (not watched the vid btw as on 4G)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you are making small adjustments then just do it, but, for example, if you are moving from coarse to fine, then you ought to make the large move with the motor running without beans in....all to do with strains on the motor....in truth, cannot say I follow that too much though


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a Mythos and have read thus but I never bother but my adjustments are just minimal so no stressing the motor

Enjoy the Mythos. Had mine a while and still get pleasure everytime I dose.


----------



## moultram (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks for replies.



dfk41 said:


> If you are making small adjustments then just do it, but, for example, if you are moving from coarse to fine, then you ought to make the large move with the motor running without beans in....all to do with strains on the motor....in truth, cannot say I follow that too much though


So in theory, if you had just changed the beans you had in the hopper and the grind was way off, lets say way too coarse, you'd have to remove the beans, make the large move, reput beans in and reassess grind?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

moultram said:


> Thanks for replies.
> 
> So in theory, if you had just changed the beans you had in the hopper and the grind was way off, lets say way too coarse, you'd have to remove the beans, make the large move, reput beans in and reassess grind?


with experience, no......it is unlikely but not impossible, that you will not be moving from light to dark.....more likely from light to lightish or dark to darkish....if you know the bean is going to need a substantially tighter grind, then make a ball park adjustment before you put it in....


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I try to keep notes on beans and their grind settings (when I remember or can be bothered). Unless I know the next bean is going to go coarser, I tend to wait till the previous bean has run out, clean the grinder out (ideal time = between beans), then while it's empty I set it up just tighter than what I think will be my start point for dialling in. Then most adjustments will be toward the coarser end, and don't need to be done with it running. Small tweaks to tighter are also OK I think, but try not to do big adjustments towards finer where there are bean fragments between the burrs.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> I try to keep notes on beans and their grind settings (when I remember or can be bothered). Unless I know the next bean is going to go coarser, I tend to wait till the previous bean has run out, clean the grinder out (ideal time = between beans), then while it's empty I set it up just tighter than what I think will be my start point for dialling in. Then most adjustments will be toward the coarser end, and don't need to be done with it running. Small tweaks to tighter are also OK I think, but try not to do big adjustments towards finer where there are bean fragments between the burrs.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


That nighty not work if you are on a machine with no solenoid (DTP, lever, etc.). Choking them isn't something you really want as there's no mechanism to relieve the pressure.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I can't remember the last time I choked a machine. I was only talking about erring on the side of tight, when aiming for my start point. Just makes dialling in easier and less wasteful. But as anyone with any machine could read this thread, it's probably good that you raise that as something to be aware of.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## moultram (Jan 18, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> I try to keep notes on beans and their grind settings (when I remember or can be bothered). Unless I know the next bean is going to go coarser, I tend to wait till the previous bean has run out, clean the grinder out (ideal time = between beans), then while it's empty I set it up just tighter than what I think will be my start point for dialling in. Then most adjustments will be toward the coarser end, and don't need to be done with it running. Small tweaks to tighter are also OK I think, but try not to do big adjustments towards finer where there are bean fragments between the burrs.
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


good idea thanks


----------

